# H2 über DynDNS



## California (7. Jan 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte eine H2- Datenbank über DynDNS "von außen" verwenden (Anwendung, bei der mehrere User mit demselben Datenbestand arbeiten)
H2 ist installiert, läuft im Embedded- Mode und im TCP- Mode gegen localhost einwandfrei.
Beim Versuch über DynDNS kommt ein TimeOut bzw. "Connection broken".

Meine Landschaft:
Fritz- Box 7270, auf der ich einen NAT (heisst hier "Freigabe") für Port 8082 aus dem Netz nach Port 8082 auf dem PC, der die Datenbank hält, eingetragen habe.
Einen DynDNS.org Eintrag, der mit Port 80 (NAT wie oben) bereits funktioniert.
H2-Server ist lokal mit -tcp und -tcpAllowOthers gestartet.

Nur zur Verdeutlichung: oberer Eintrag mit DynDNS geht nicht, unterer Eintrag mit localhost geht, das einzige, was sich ändert, ist der Servername...
...Ist eine Enum. nennt sich RunTarget und stammt aus unserem eigenen Persistenz- Framework...

```
CARSHARINGDYN(DriverNames.H2DRIVER, DriverNames.buildH2Url( "xxx.dydns.org", "test" ), "sa", "", //
			null, "", SQLFlavor.H2SQL);
CARSHARING(DriverNames.H2DRIVER, DriverNames.buildH2Url( "localhost", "test" ), "sa", "", //
			null, "", SQLFlavor.H2SQL);
```

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal sowas gemacht?
Danke, Stephan


----------



## California (7. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

habe gerade gesehen, dass H2 einen anderen Port für TCP nimmt: 9092, habe den auch genNATed, geht aber trotzdem nicht.

Anmerkung: Vielleicht gehört das Ganze auch nach Netzwerk, ich möchte aber nicht doppelt posten...

Grüße Stephan


----------



## California (9. Jan 2012)

So, 

Thema hat sich erledigt. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Protokollen geht H2 anscheinend nicht zirkulär (also aus dem eigenen LAN raus und wieder rein) über DynDNS. (HTTP zum Beispiel geht...)
Habe es heute mit einem Kollegen extern getestet- Datenbank bei mir, Programm bei ihm, sonst alles unverändert, ausser natürlich der URL mit DynDNS- und es lief sofort.

Wie sag ich mir jetzt selber danke, hehe


----------

